# Trolling Motor Question



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

Want to take my boat to the OBX on my next trip to fish the sound for trout & reds, but it has a black Motorguide trolling motor. Do I not use it or is there any precautions to take. Just talking about limited use, not a regular thing. Thanks for any advice


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Just wash it off after your trip. Should be just fine. The white saltwater ones are pretty much the same except the zinc's.

I have one 9 years old used in salt and works just fine still.. 

Capt Mike


----------

